# What are you drinking tonight?



## HotDogAssassin (Apr 10, 2013)

I've just opened a bottle of Jack Daniels Tennessee Honey and it's lovely, perfect to start watching Masters week.

What are you drinking tonight?


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm of to my local for few pints of real ale they serve 15 variations;  it's won the National good pub award three times; 

If your interested :  http://www.nagsheadmalvern.co.uk/


----------



## chellie (Apr 10, 2013)

Tea


----------



## sev112 (Apr 10, 2013)

Sadly an early start on the Bordeaux
Not great day at work 
Oh well, only prob is that the mrs is drinking it too


----------



## bigslice (Apr 10, 2013)

a nice cool pint of blackcurrant juice. ive not 'drank' for 41 days only another 37 to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 10, 2013)

Earl Grey for me...


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Apr 10, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			I'm of to my local for few pints of real ale they serve 15 variations;  it's won the National good pub award three times; 

If your interested :  http://www.nagsheadmalvern.co.uk/

Click to expand...

I like the look and sound of that Socket and not too far from me.  Reckon I'll pay a visit one day.  :thup:


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 10, 2013)

HotDogAssassin said:



			I've just opened a bottle of Jack Daniels Tennessee Honey and it's lovely, perfect to start watching Masters week.

What are you drinking tonight?
		
Click to expand...


Randomly that is going to be my tipple this weekend, I reckon. Lovely drink.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Apr 10, 2013)

Bulmers...6 pint bottles for Â£5.25. I've heard you can get 8 bottles for Â£6 as well!


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Apr 10, 2013)

I've gone for a blast from my past, McEwans Export

My dad used to make export shandys when I was a young'n and went through a phase as a teenager drinking a few cans in public. It's only the last few years that I can appreciate its an fantastic drink.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 10, 2013)

Nescafe Gold Blend


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 10, 2013)

Currently an ice cold lemonade and blackcurrant but will move onto a diet coke next.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 10, 2013)

Spanish red. A merlot tempranillo blend. Waiting to cook dinner. I'm hungry. 

Stopped by the club earlier for a peroni. Bashed a ball about first. Hitting it well. Only lost 3, one of which was from a bunker.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 10, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			I'm of to my local for few pints of real ale they serve 15 variations;  it's won the National good pub award three times; 

If your interested :  http://www.nagsheadmalvern.co.uk/

Click to expand...

looks superb, some great beer and dog friendly
can I be your friend and come for a pint!

I have just got back form work. wasnt gong to drink but annoying day full of admin and nitty gritty stuff so couple of St Peter's Best Bitter. First one hasnt touched the sides


----------



## JT77 (Apr 10, 2013)

Green tea with mint for me . No drinking on a school night !!


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Apr 10, 2013)

Budweiser to start, then on to the red.....:whoo:


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 10, 2013)

After a non stop day at work, I'm just about to crack open a bottle of Tanqueray #10 Gin poured over loads of ice with a wedge of fresh lime and a splash of tonic. 

Delicious.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm on the lemon cordial...... I'm just so Rock & Roll


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Apr 10, 2013)

MikeH said:



			looks superb, some great beer and dog friendly
can I be your friend and come for a pint!

I have just got back form work. wasnt gong to drink but annoying day full of admin and nitty gritty stuff so couple of St Peter's Best Bitter. First one hasnt touched the sides
		
Click to expand...

Don't burst the bubble, Mike!

We've got your job down as the greatest job in the world!

Carlsberg don't do jobs but if they did.....


----------



## Phil2511 (Apr 10, 2013)

Gareth said:



			I'm on the lemon cordial...... I'm just so Rock & Roll 

Click to expand...

Caffeine free Diet Coke for me as off to work in half an hour lol.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2013)

Tea


----------



## Rooter (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm on weeknight Stella. The 4% one. Will crack open the proper stuff on Friday night... Planning on going through a few!


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 10, 2013)

Little (?) drop of Auchentoshan. Up crazy early for work so nothing too drastic.


----------



## Val (Apr 10, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Little (?) drop of Auchentoshan. Up crazy early for work so nothing too drastic.
		
Click to expand...

Very nice, which one?


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Apr 10, 2013)

Coors light for me.


----------



## Dodger (Apr 10, 2013)

Weihenstephaner weissbeir.......a braw drop that I am guzzling more and more of.World class says it all.

It's either that or Franziskaner at the moment.

Right into my wheat beer the now.

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/252/731 

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/142/1946


----------



## tyke (Apr 10, 2013)

Couple of bottles of Sneck Lifter for me, can't beat a real ale


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 10, 2013)

HotDogAssassin said:



			I've just opened a bottle of Jack Daniels Tennessee Honey and it's lovely, perfect to start watching Masters week.

What are you drinking tonight?
		
Click to expand...

Still haven't tried JD honey,but JD & the Masters sounds like bliss.


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 10, 2013)

Coffee!!
2 weeks of all inclusive and no limit on drinks I need a few weeks to dry back out!
Ended up with G n Ts in 500ml glass with almost 50/50 G to T. My liver is in overdrive still.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 10, 2013)

Andy808 said:



			My liver is in overdrive still.
		
Click to expand...

It's what it's there for?


----------



## richart (Apr 10, 2013)

Getting  in the mood for my holiday in July, so on the San Miguel. Must admit it tastes better in Spain.


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 10, 2013)

Had a Guinness after the golf this morning and tonight i'm drinking Maxi muscle protein shakes strawberry flavour,lovely jubbly.


----------



## Wayman (Apr 10, 2013)

fresh orange with ice


----------



## fundy (Apr 10, 2013)

A nice Chenin Blanc with dinner out earlier, a small Remy black label with a nice black coffee to finish the night off here


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 10, 2013)

WATER!!! :mmm:


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Apr 10, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Still haven't tried JD honey,but JD & the Masters sounds like bliss.
		
Click to expand...

My first time of trying and I can thoroughly recommend it.  Goes down a bit too easily though.


----------



## Siren (Apr 10, 2013)

Bottle of red for me.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 11, 2013)

HotDogAssassin said:



			I like the look and sound of that Socket and not too far from me.  Reckon I'll pay a visit one day.  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You wont be disappointed  give me a shout :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 11, 2013)

Just back from the pub after several of Herr Beck's finest. Watch out forum I'm infractiontastic!


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 11, 2013)

MikeH said:



			looks superb, some great beer and dog friendly
can I be your friend and come for a pint!

I have just got back form work. wasnt gong to drink but annoying day full of admin and nitty gritty stuff so couple of St Peter's Best Bitter. First one hasnt touched the sides
		
Click to expand...

If you are this way Mike let me know:thup:


----------



## CMAC (Apr 11, 2013)

Cragganmore:thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 11, 2013)

I had a cuppa tea about 9.30 woke up 2.30 and was tossing and turning
all night.
No more tea before bed from now on.


----------



## Bomber69 (Apr 11, 2013)

Well I got a case of Skol in for watching the golf tonight.


----------



## Tom C (Apr 11, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Well I got a case of Skol in for watching the golf tonight.
		
Click to expand...

You run out of Bud?


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 11, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Well I got a case of Skol in for watching the golf tonight.
		
Click to expand...

I thought Skol had vanished. I've not seen it in the pubs for years !!!!!!


----------



## Bomber69 (Apr 11, 2013)

Tom C said:



			You run out of Bud?
		
Click to expand...

No still got Bud in the fridge but found a case of Skol in the garage yesterday so will down it later tonight:lol:


----------



## bernix (Apr 11, 2013)

strongbow followed by jÃ¤germeister


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 11, 2013)

Crabbies non-alcoholic Ginger Beer with ice and a slice of orange (brilliant) and a few bottles of Soft Brew Citrus (top stuff - apple and blackcurrent also both vg).  Yes I know - a Scot who doesn't do alcohol


----------



## rosecott (Apr 11, 2013)

Missed this thread yesterday - too busy drinking. Sauvignon Blanc while making dinner, Shiraz while eating it (Beef Bourgignon, baked potato, green beans and brocolli).


----------



## StevieT (Apr 11, 2013)

we had a nice bottle of red with dinner last night, so I just followed it up with a nice cup of "proper" coffee! 

I've got a really nice bottle of Markers Mark Tennessee bourbon that I'll crack open this evening.  Got to love masters week!  :clap::clap:


----------



## Shaunmg (Apr 11, 2013)

One thing for certain. I won't be drinking my local of 30 years standing. The Huntsman in Haydock is currently being converted into a Tesco Express


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Apr 11, 2013)

For me tonight it's a bottle of red, Yellowtail Merlot, nice and fruity.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 11, 2013)

Tonight, seeing as the the Masters has started I'm going to put my feet up with more than a few bottles of Banks bitter.


----------



## bozza (Apr 11, 2013)

HotDogAssassin said:



			I've just opened a bottle of Jack Daniels Tennessee Honey and it's lovely, perfect to start watching Masters week.

What are you drinking tonight?
		
Click to expand...

I got some of this a few weeks a go and at first i wasn't a fan but it grew on me, or i got more drunk and it tasted better as most things do.

I've got a crate of Budweiser but only a couple tonight as i've got to be up at 5am for work.


----------



## Yerman (Apr 11, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Nescafe Gold Blend
		
Click to expand...

Try the Nescafe Espresso, really good


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Apr 11, 2013)

Same as  last night Coors Light :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 11, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Very nice, which one?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for delay! Just the classic one at the moment. Becoming a firm favourite of mine. Got a nice duty free only one recently aswell, can't remember what it was now. Back on it tonight for the golf though


----------



## Birchy (Apr 11, 2013)

Im on the Miller genuine draft  Lovely lager, goes down like a dream. Gonna have to re-stock for tomorrow nights golf


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 11, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Im on the Miller genuine draft  Lovely lager, goes down like a dream. Gonna have to re-stock for tomorrow nights golf 

Click to expand...

Local boozer when I was still up north had miller on tap, great pint.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Apr 12, 2013)

For me tonight I'm starting with a bottle of King Goblin Special Reserve 6.6% Ale.  :whoo:


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Apr 12, 2013)

And tonight I am well into a crate of San Miguel, and the golf ball is getting harder to follow, even in HD


----------



## Andy (Apr 12, 2013)

Corona presently with Chopin Rye vodka to follow


----------



## Iaing (Apr 12, 2013)

Glenfiddich. :thup:


----------



## Andy (Apr 12, 2013)

Iaing said:



			Glenfiddich. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Is that one of those Â£12 nips Iain ;-)


----------



## stevie_r (Apr 12, 2013)

Tea, too much to do tomorrow to wake up feeling like crap


----------



## birdieman (Apr 12, 2013)

Had an Innis and Gunn ale earlier which is a cracking strong ale from Einburgh, now on some Chilean merlot from Asda-  not too bad. Dont have Sky sports alas so have Masters DT's kicking in!


----------



## stevie_r (Apr 12, 2013)

birdieman said:



			Had an Innis and Gunn ale earlier which is a cracking strong ale from Einburgh, now on some Chilean merlot from Asda-  not too bad. Dont have Sky sports alas so have Masters DT's kicking in!
		
Click to expand...

http://cricfree.tv/live/live_golf_streaming/the_masters/4613


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Apr 12, 2013)

Now just opened a Fursty Ferret


----------



## Val (Apr 12, 2013)

Bottle of beer and a glass of Jura


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 12, 2013)

Just polished off the beers and back on the Auchentoshan. Could be an interesting medal tomorrow!


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 13, 2013)

Tonight I be mostly drinking 'Doombar'


----------



## PieMan (Apr 13, 2013)

4 bottles of Heineken earlier and I am well into my 2nd bottle of Merlot!


----------



## Val (Apr 13, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Bottle of beer and a glass of Jura
		
Click to expand...

And tonight again


----------



## thecraw (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm sitting here with a nice Arran Blonde resting on my lap!!!!!!!!!


:cheers:


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Apr 13, 2013)

Tribute Ale for me tonight


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 13, 2013)

HotDogAssassin said:



			Tribute Ale for me tonight
		
Click to expand...

Nice


----------



## bigslice (Apr 13, 2013)

thecraw said:



			I'm sitting here with a nice Arran Blonde resting on my lap!!!!!!!!!


:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

mmm nice, im sticking with fruit juice at the moment


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 13, 2013)

Valentino said:



			And tonight again
		
Click to expand...

Not too small a glass?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Apr 13, 2013)

Australian red for me tonight. Will be taking the 3d glasses off shortly, it's getting fuzzy


----------



## Val (Apr 13, 2013)

thecraw said:



			I'm sitting here with a nice Arran Blonde resting on my lap!!!!!!!!!


:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Aye?

What you drinking?


----------



## Val (Apr 13, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			Not too small a glass?
		
Click to expand...

We Scotsmen don't do small glasses of whiskey


----------



## deanobillquay (Apr 13, 2013)

Bushmills 16 year old.


----------



## tyke (Apr 13, 2013)

Tonight i have partook in 1 or 5 bottles of Marstons Old Empire 5.7% India Pale Ale Mmmm Luverly Now settling down for the rest of the golf with a small glass of malt or 2


----------



## PieMan (Apr 13, 2013)

Now onto the heavy stuff - Robinson's Orange & Pineapple squash! No added sugar of course :thup:


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 13, 2013)

Valentino said:



			We Scotsmen don't do small glasses of whiskey 

Click to expand...

Just realised, I might be Scottish


----------



## Val (Apr 13, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			Just realised, I might be Scottish 

Click to expand...

You can't possibly be, your nt sarcastic enough


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 13, 2013)

Valentino said:



			You can't possibly be, your nt sarcastic enough 

Click to expand...

Probably not.  Just bombastic


----------



## Yerman (Apr 13, 2013)

Green tea tonight


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Apr 14, 2013)

thecraw said:



			I'm sitting here with a nice Aryan Blonde resting on my lap!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you.  :ears:


----------



## thecraw (Apr 14, 2013)

Valentino said:



			We Scotsmen don't do small glasses of *whiskey* 

Click to expand...


No, but *TRUE SCOTSMEN* can spell whisky. Shame on you.


:ears:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 14, 2013)

thecraw said:



			No, but *TRUE SCOTSMEN* can spell whisky. Shame on you.


:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Yes - we Scotch are very fussy about such things.  Me - well mibbe I'll have a wee swally of Buckfast or EL-D - class in a glass - or mibbe I won't.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Apr 14, 2013)

Tonight I'm having another Yellow Tail Red, but this time it's a Shiraz.  I plan to be back on the JD Tennessee Honey for later this evening.


----------



## Val (Apr 14, 2013)

thecraw said:



			No, but *TRUE SCOTSMEN* can spell whisky. Shame on you.


:ears:
		
Click to expand...

It's eh eh Irish stuff i was drinking after my Jura got finished


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 14, 2013)

A nice little French Merlot that isn't hitting the sides. Might have to pop another cork soon.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 14, 2013)

Stella Cidre for me due to the fact its the coldest thing in the fridge :thup:


----------



## Gopher (Apr 14, 2013)

A crisp, South African white picked up from M&S yesterday, very nice.  I tried the JD Tennessee Honey when I had man-flu recently.. went down very well with Lemsip and seemed to do the job..


----------



## stevieb15 (Apr 14, 2013)

With lunch after golf at the Tollgate in Bramber I had Kronenberg and a Shiraz, this evening at home 2pints of G&T and a couple of cans of Stella, 2013 I believe, I'll finish the night with a cask strength Bowmore with a little water...I'm slightly suspicious Sneds may have had a couple already tonight!


----------



## rickg (Apr 14, 2013)

JD & Coke....


----------



## PieMan (Apr 14, 2013)

Rick - that is a shockingly tacky glass!!


----------



## Slime (Apr 14, 2013)

Milk ..................... cold milk, and lots of it!

*Slime*.


----------



## Idlenorth1 (Apr 14, 2013)

A large glass of Argentinean Malbec and another after that whilst watching end of the Masters


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 14, 2013)

Tonight I be mostly drinking 'Henry Westons 2011 Vintage , oak aged herefordshire Cider'    Luverly!!!
Hic!!   I'm Asparagus.


----------



## Davey S2 (Apr 14, 2013)

2007 Chateau Teyac Margaux. 

Lovely.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Apr 18, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			Tonight I be mostly drinking 'Henry Westons 2011 Vintage , oak aged herefordshire Cider'    Luverly!!!
Hic!!   I'm Asparagus.
		
Click to expand...

Now that IS a good drink Socket!  I've been enjoying a nice McGuigan Estate Shiraz this evening.


----------



## user2009 (Apr 19, 2013)

Tuborg tonight, it's the missing link between 4% normal and 5% premium stuff


----------



## user2009 (Apr 19, 2013)

For a decent cheapish wine I like Lindemans Cawarra Merlot, must get some tomorrow


----------



## HotDogAssassin (May 1, 2013)

A very nice glass of 1986 distilled 2002 bottled Dalwhinnie.


----------



## Sharktooth (May 2, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			I'm of to my local for few pints of real ale they serve 15 variations;  it's won the National good pub award three times; 

If your interested :  http://www.nagsheadmalvern.co.uk/

Click to expand...

I really miss that type of pub. Long summer Sundays in the beer garden with lots of friends...


----------



## Slime (May 2, 2013)

As it's a Thursday, I'll be having two bottles of Newcastle Brown .......................... marvelous!

*Slime*.


----------



## MashieNiblick (May 2, 2013)

I'm really into golden ales at the moment.

Local Waitrose does a great selection

Hookey Gold
Old Golden Hen
Bitter and Twisted
Oxford Gold
Haymaker
Pride of Oxford
Wainwrights
Gem
Rebellion Blond
Discovery
Golden Champion
First Gold


----------



## user2009 (May 31, 2013)

Trying Foster's gold tonight, it's garbage, just 1 notch better than bud 66 and coors light, horrible excuses for a drink.


----------



## deanobillquay (May 31, 2013)

A nice chilled Portuguese vinho verde.


----------



## Slime (May 31, 2013)

I keep looking at the bottle of Hennessy X.O. Cognac that a mate gave me last week!

*Slime*.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 31, 2013)

I made myself a Strawberry Daiquiri.  And it was lovely.  And no I am not gay.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Jun 2, 2013)

Just the first step HK.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm on the large bottles of Peroni, fantastic stuff.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 2, 2013)

Just leaving work - been here since 9am and it's now 22:31pm (CET).  Working in a team comprising: four Romanians, a Dutch bloke, an Austrian, a Belgian, an Irish lad, a German, a Spaniard and me - a Scot - and so tonight I will be drinking Bitburger when I get back to the hotel.


----------



## stevie_r (Jun 2, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			I made myself a Strawberry Daiquiri.  And it was lovely.  And no I am not gay.
		
Click to expand...

Where did you learn to make that? The Blue Oyster bar?


----------



## SGC001 (Jun 14, 2013)

Some Lochan Ora tonight (my turn to provide), last night it was some Uigeadail:thup:.


----------



## user2009 (Jun 14, 2013)

Tins of wife beater for me


----------



## stevie_r (Jun 14, 2013)

Tennants lager, Â£7.50 for ten from the co op


----------



## Iaing (Jun 14, 2013)

Talisker.

Yum.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Jun 14, 2013)

Hobgoblin and then an Oban


----------



## rickg (Jun 15, 2013)

Enjoying a JD & coke watching the golf........well it is my birthday....


----------



## stevie_r (Jun 15, 2013)

rickg said:



			Enjoying a JD & coke watching the golf........well it is my birthday....
		
Click to expand...


happy birthday :whoo:


----------



## Iaing (Jun 15, 2013)

Happy birthday Rick! :cheers:


----------



## fundy (Jun 15, 2013)

Based on how I feel this am the answer for last night was clearly too much lol. 

Happy b'day Rick


----------



## BROOKIE (Jun 15, 2013)

Happy birthday Rick,my drink or tonite will be a jd with ice,followed by another,,happy days


----------



## Imurg (Jun 15, 2013)

Take cover

Fish has had a skinful already!


----------



## SGC001 (Jun 15, 2013)

MashieNiblick said:



			I'm really into golden ales at the moment.

Local Waitrose does a great selection

Hookey Gold
Old Golden Hen
Bitter and Twisted
Oxford Gold
Haymaker
Pride of Oxford
Wainwrights
Gem
Rebellion Blond
Discovery
Golden Champion
First Gold
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried Fuller's Honey Dew?

I've had a glass of Lagavulin and am having one of Laphroaig tonight as a reminder. Preferred the Lagavulin of the 2, but I found the Uigeadail I got to sample the other night to be preferable.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 15, 2013)

Tetleys tea


----------



## tyke (Jun 15, 2013)

Lots


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 15, 2013)

A bottle of good champagne... Had a couple of worrying weeks... But herself was given the all clear yesterday... So having a celebratory drink this evening...


----------



## stevie_r (Jun 15, 2013)

meths


----------



## Val (Jun 15, 2013)

Non alcoholic drinks for me, running the men's health 10k in Glasgow tomorrow.


----------



## Fish (Jun 16, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Take cover

Fish has had a skinful already!
		
Click to expand...

Your all lucky, SWMBO wouldn't let me near the computer so I wrestled the dog for entertainment instead, .......................he won 


Can you all look out of your windows and see if there's a silver estate with golf clubs in the back outside


----------



## Fish (Jun 16, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Non alcoholic drinks for me, running the men's health 10k in Glasgow tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Well I was feeling OK this morning but now I have an image of you in skimpy running shorts and I've gone all queezy lol


----------



## Val (Jun 16, 2013)

Fish said:



			Well I was feeling OK this morning but now I have an image of you in skimpy running shorts and I've gone all queezy lol
		
Click to expand...

I don't do skimpy, daft maybe but I'm not stupid


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 16, 2013)

Valentino said:



			I don't do skimpy, daft maybe but I'm not stupid 

Click to expand...

Really!


----------



## Val (Jun 16, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			Really!
		
Click to expand...

Pot and kettle my friend


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Jun 16, 2013)

Back to the JD Honey for me, a welcomed Fathers Day gift.  Now my official tipple whislt watching Golf Majors.


----------



## Dellboy (Jun 16, 2013)

Coffee, as drinking and taking Tramadol is not a good idea, believe me, been there, done it !!


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 16, 2013)

A Cheeky youthful Pinot and some pork pie with pickle... can life get any better?


----------



## Val (Jun 16, 2013)

A couple of beers and a couple of Drambuie's. It's Father's Day after all :thup:


----------



## deanobillquay (Jun 16, 2013)

Boondoggle Ale and a Clynelish single malt. Enjoying my Father's Day


----------



## Imurg (Jun 16, 2013)

Nothing at the moment - damn glass is empty again.......


----------



## user2009 (Jun 21, 2013)

Innis & Gunn rum finish oak aged beer


----------



## Slime (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm not a scotch drinker, but I had a glass of Glenfarclas 105 ................ man, that was as smooth as a particularly silky silk!

*Slime*.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 29, 2013)

Bavaria 0.0% - might be playing golf tomorrow early after all.


----------



## bigslice (Jun 29, 2013)

im drinking the best lager in the world, probably. probably cos its 16 squid for 30 at morrisons lol


----------



## stevie_r (Jun 29, 2013)

Lager, by the barra load, only to expected - working class scum after all


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 29, 2013)

Water cos I'm at work aint I.... Will be water until 21st of July as well as that's when I go on Holibobs and that all-inclusive hotel is gonna take a hit......


----------



## Idlenorth1 (Jun 29, 2013)

Innis & Gunn rum finish oak aged beer

Now that is one nice beer, found it in a bar in Leeds and love the stuff


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 29, 2013)

A few pints of Cunning Stunt in the local then chicken Satay and fried rice!....


----------



## Val (Jun 29, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			A few pints of Cunning Stunt in the local then chicken Satay and fried rice!....
		
Click to expand...

Do you blend the chicken satay and rice so you can drink it


----------



## tyke (Jun 29, 2013)

A nice bottle of Aberlour Single Malt
Thankfully it's the Captain's Day Comp tomorrow, our only Stableford Comp of the year, so plenty of room for error


----------



## user2009 (Jun 30, 2013)

Idlenorth1 said:



			Innis & Gunn rum finish oak aged beer

Now that is one nice beer, found it in a bar in Leeds and love the stuff
		
Click to expand...

There's a few in the range, all very good, had an I&G Blond beer tonight, lovely stuff then some Fosters and 1664 too


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 30, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Do you blend the chicken satay and rice so you can drink it 

Click to expand...

That sounds awful Val 

It was a great chicken Satay, I just needed to tell someone about it :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jun 30, 2013)

A bottle of Shiraz is about to be uncorked


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 10, 2014)

Thought I'd fire this thread up again folks due to to a lovely Czech lager Ive found in tesco. Vratislav 5% Â£1.25.
Ive been off the lager for a while but this stuff has just reignited my love of the stuff.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 10, 2014)

Miller draft, 8 squid for 12, lovely stuff


----------



## rosecott (Jan 10, 2014)

Just opened a delectable Argentinian Sauvignon Blanc - that will do me until the football's over.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 10, 2014)

A small glass of whatever Port HID poured for me!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 10, 2014)

A San Miguel Fresca at the moment, then I'm off to the Scotch cupboard.


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 10, 2014)

A Rekorderlig Wild Berries. 3 for a fiver. Not too many as up early to try out some new putters before going out for a knock


----------



## Fish (Jan 10, 2014)

Tetleys


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 10, 2014)

don't knock Tetleys Robin. I would take a pint of that over a stupidly priced glass of wine or champers :thup:


----------



## drawboy (Jan 10, 2014)

Tetleys....I grew up on the stuff but I will never touch it again and a lot of Leeds lads will never either since Carlsberg pulled it out of Leeds. I'm having the odd Tequila at the mo!


----------



## Stuey01 (Jan 10, 2014)

Bath Gem. Top stuff.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 10, 2014)

Bottle of Saltaire Brewery Triple Chocoholic. Will follow it up with a few other ales


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 10, 2014)

Edradour tonight.

Well needed after a tough week!

Cheers :cheers:


----------



## Vikingman (Jan 10, 2014)

Newcastle Brown


----------



## stevie_r (Jan 10, 2014)

Kenco, I'm having a month off anything stronger


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 10, 2014)

PG Tips


----------



## chellie (Jan 10, 2014)

Sainsburys basics tea at 27p for 80 bags. As good as the Twinings one I used to drink that cost loads and loads more.


----------



## bozza (Jan 10, 2014)

Asahi for me, first time I've had it and it won't be the last.


----------



## Which tree did that hit (Jan 10, 2014)

Warm toffee apple cider, lovely in the winter months


----------



## LanDog (Jan 10, 2014)

Heineken. Always Heineken


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 10, 2014)

Nescafe. Had way to much booze over the new year and Christmas so having a break for a few days. That's the plan anyway


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Jan 11, 2014)

Tonight I've been drinking a couple of bottles from my first batch of homebrew.  Very nice it is too. :thup:


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 11, 2014)

Was...Budvar (Â£4 for 4 in Sainsburys) followed by a couple of large glasses of Oz chardonnay.


----------



## Slime (Jan 11, 2014)

A couple of bottles of Spitfire for me this evening.


*Slime*.


----------



## macca64 (Jan 11, 2014)

Stellar cidre, might have malt later,


----------



## Dodger (Jan 11, 2014)

Just cracked open a bottle of Sancerre.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 11, 2014)

PG Tips


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 28, 2014)

Im off to the Pub!!

View attachment 10200


----------



## Slime (Apr 28, 2014)

And I'm off to play football on a wonderful soaking wet zippy pitch  :thup:.


*Slime*.


----------



## super hans (Apr 28, 2014)

Unexpected night off, 12 bottles of bud to watch the Arse v Numpties


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 28, 2014)

super hans said:



			Unexpected night off, 12 bottles of bud to watch the Arse v Numpties
		
Click to expand...

Please tell me they are not Lite!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm on my 4th bottle of Tiger now, My tart's grandma died this morning she was a lovely lady and after trying to explain to 2 very inquisitive children aswell as supporting my tart its helping me chill.


----------



## London mike 61 (Apr 28, 2014)

Just having a bottle of Sainsburys taste the difference celebration ale, 6 per cent and a very dark bitter but really , really nice!  :cheers:


----------



## Dodger (Apr 28, 2014)

super hans said:



			Unexpected night off, 12 bottles of bud to watch the Arse v Numpties
		
Click to expand...

Budweiser, I would rather drink my own urine.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 28, 2014)

A large brandy has just been placed in front of me... what a wonderful wifey


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 28, 2014)

Freezing cold r whites lemonade and half a frozen Easter egg!


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 28, 2014)

Ice cold Strongbow Citrus Edge straight from the can.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 28, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Im off to the Pub!!

View attachment 10200

Click to expand...

I was introduced to the Temperance movement aged about 10. I distinctly remember thinking that moderation, tolerance and temperance did not seem to be part of their approach!

Mind you, that was in the days of the 'six o'clock swill'. Work finished at 5 and pubs closed at 6 (with 15 mins sup-up)! Illegal to sell alcohol after 6pm! So as much as you could get down (from 36 oz jugs filled by hoses and taps like the water ones in service stations) before then and a half gallon jar for later!


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 29, 2014)

Tonic water ave got restless legs.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 29, 2014)

Tashyboy said:



			Tonic water ave got restless legs.
		
Click to expand...

Does it help?


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 30, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Does it help?
		
Click to expand...

Certainly does, being married to a nurse she tells me it is the quinine in it that helps. Who actually reads these labels on the tonic water bottles apart from nurses.

ps asda four bottles for Â£1.50.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 30, 2014)

Peroni :cheers:


----------



## Rooter (Apr 30, 2014)

Tashyboy said:



			Certainly does, being married to a nurse she tells me it is the quinine in it that helps. Who actually reads these labels on the tonic water bottles apart from nurses.

ps asda four bottles for Â£1.50.
		
Click to expand...

U may have saved my wife's sanity!!! She has been in tears with restless legs the past few weeks !!!!

Me? Tonight had a becks vier as it's a wed. Daytime or week time beer for me..


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Peroni :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Thought you would have been on sangria.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 1, 2014)

Rooter said:



			U may have saved my wife's sanity!!! She has been in tears with restless legs the past few weeks !!!!

Me? Tonight had a becks vier as it's a wed. Daytime or week time beer for me..
		
Click to expand...

There was nights when I was in bed before I had discovered tonic water that I felt I had run a marathon in bed.

back to asda, they have bitter lemon, tonic water with lime, lemon, cranberry etc etc.


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 1, 2014)

Nowt, got wet enough today at Stoneleigh GC


----------



## richart (May 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Peroni :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

 Just had a couple at local Italian for my birthday.:cheers:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 2, 2014)

richart said:



			Just had a couple at local Italian for my birthday.:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Happy Birthday !! 21 again ?


----------



## Fish (May 2, 2014)

wrighty1874 said:



			Nowt, got wet enough today at Stoneleigh GC
		
Click to expand...





Worst I've ever played in, from start to finish, all greens flash flooded, still trying to get everything dry ready for Woodhall Spa later this morning


----------



## Paperboy (May 2, 2014)

Lemsip for me 

Trying to shift a cold before it latches on, need to feel human for my singles match this afternoon.


----------



## Andy808 (May 2, 2014)

Had a couple of beers after playing the Friday and I've got my eye on a bottle of wine that's chillin' in the fridge. 
I'm going to sleep well tonight. :cheers:


----------



## Dodger (May 2, 2014)

Erdinger Weissbier.

Fantastic.


----------



## c1973 (May 2, 2014)

Red Kola.


----------



## Siren (May 2, 2014)

Grants and a drop of lemonade


----------



## williamalex1 (May 2, 2014)

Martell in a tall glass over ice , a dash of coke [ diet of course]. happy h/c cut.:cheers:


----------



## Andy (May 2, 2014)

Chopin Rye and Canadian club.


----------



## Hobbit (May 2, 2014)

*Hic* A Bombardier, 3 Carling, a white wine and 2 very large Talisker... time for bed.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 2, 2014)

Coffee!


----------



## LanDog (May 3, 2014)

Some Dr Pepper, most underrated fizzy drink out there


----------



## palindromicbob (May 3, 2014)

LanDog said:



			Some Dr Pepper, most underrated fizzy drink out there
		
Click to expand...

Nope. Root beer is the most underrated


----------



## williamalex1 (May 3, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Coffee!
		
Click to expand...

You won't sleep tonight.:cheers: hic


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 3, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			You won't sleep tonight.:cheers: hic
		
Click to expand...

On a night shift


----------



## williamalex1 (May 3, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			On a night shift 

Click to expand...

:thup: me too, wife's in bed. lol.


----------



## LanDog (May 3, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Nope. Root beer is the most underrated 

Click to expand...

I laugh in the face of root beer


----------



## rosecott (May 3, 2014)

Should have posted this every night for the week ending Thursday but, due to unspecified circumstances, couldn't.

Thursday - late arrival, 2 beers
Friday - some beers, 2 G&Ts, worked way through cocktail list (I was on holiday) - Green Magic, Summer Rain, Red Moon, Pina Colada, Cornelia Special etc. etc., white wine, red wine.
Saturday - ditto
Sunday - ditto
Monday - ditto
Tuesday - ditto
Wednesday - ditto
Thursday - 2 glasses of white wine (travelling home late evening)


----------



## Beezerk (May 3, 2014)

Tesco are doing Wild Turkey for Â£15, fill yer boots lads, we have :cheers:


----------



## GB72 (May 3, 2014)

Sun is out and have been on a long lunch. We are just finishing bottle 4 of a nice merlot rose and probably moving on to real cider next


----------



## tsped83 (May 3, 2014)

Brahma!!!


----------



## London mike 61 (May 3, 2014)

Just drinking a bottle of bank's bitter from Tescos and only just over a pound a bottle, really nice!!


----------



## Qwerty (May 3, 2014)

London mike 61 said:



			Just drinking a bottle of bank's bitter from Tescos and only just over a pound a bottle, really nice!!
		
Click to expand...

Bank's Is top stuff and tastes almost as good out of the bottle as it does on draught :thup:

Â£1 a bottle at tesco... I'm on it!!


----------



## Break90 (May 3, 2014)

2/3 of the way down a lovely bottle of Rioja, lovin it


----------

